# Lost my best friend, Cooper



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Cooper. He sure had a beautiful and sweet face. I know that losing at such a young age and so suddenly makes it even more difficult. You should have had more years to enjoy ahead. If you feel like sharing more about Cooper, we love to hear about what makes your golden kid so special. I think it helps to write about them and share them with others too. It sure did help when we lost Max, Di and Golda. We understand how difficult it is to loose someone so special. Keeping you in our thoughts at this dark and sad time.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. He was beautiful!


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry.  What a sweet face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper.

He was a beautiful boy, I know he was very special and will be greatly missed.

Godspeed sweet Cooper.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

valibin said:


> We recently had to euthanize our golden, Cooper, who had recently just turned 6 years old. I just don't understand what happened and keep thinking what could have suddenly happened to a healthy, happy, loving dog so suddenly. We noticed that he was panting more than usual, then his appetite decreased. I had taken him in for a full physical in late February and he was perfectly healthy. When his appetite decreased, I thought maybe he had a problem with his teeth, even though he had a teeth cleaning in March. When I picked up his gums, I noticed that his gums were pale. I took him to the vet, they did a full blood count and x-rays. His red blood count cell was only 17 from 47 when he had his check-up. We immediately took him to an animal hospital to have an ultra sound done. Nothing showed up. After an endoscopy and three blood transfusions, he just was getting worse and worse. - He was diagnosed with IMHA (Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia) and was not responding to medication.
> We brought him home after 7 days, made him comfortable and then had to make the most difficult decision ever. I miss him very much. Getting up without him, leaving the house, and coming back in the house is so hard for me because he is not there to greet me, say good bye to me and more importantly being my companion and buddy. He was also usually my sleeping companion. Cooper, you will always be in my heart, thoughts and prayers. I just hope that one day you, Dozur, Sammy, Meeka, Gus and I will be reunited. I hope you're healthy now in the rainbow bridge, running, barking, playing and making many friends. Cooper, you were my baby boy and will forever be missed. You brought such joy and love to all that had the pleasure and honor of sharing your life, as short as it was and I thank you.


Valibin, first off I want to say how absolutely sorry I am for your loss of your beautiful Cooper. He was a young boy, it is just not right. Sadly, his story sounds very similar to my boy, Charlie Cooper, who passed 3 weeks ago. He was only 3... perfectly healthy, happy, up until his last week. We brought him in Sat morning thinking he just had an upset stomach or inflammation bc his stomach was very distended. Vet said he had extremely low red blood cell count, mass in his spleen, and enlarged heart. His RBC count was at 16 and it should have been 40. We did a blood transfusion. It went well, but by Sunday his albumin levels had plummeted. We couldn't even see what the mass on his spleen was bc it was the weekend and no ultrasound could be done. He wasn't strong enough for surgery because of the problem with his blood. By Sunday night, the vet called us in and told us he would not make it through the night. We never found out what exactly happened.. I've researched and researched and finally I see your story is very similar. I'm going to research IMHA. I think that played a part in the multitude of things that caused his unexpected and extremely quick death.

I know the pain you're feeling, and I hope you know that I, along with so many others here, are here to help. I'd love to see more stories and pictures of your sweet boy. May he rest peacefully. My Charlie Cooper will take good care of him until you're ready to see him again.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss such a sweet boy RIP Cooper


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am sorry you are going through this. I know it is not easy because 55 days ago I had to do the same for my angel Ylan. I understand how you miss him. My heart and prayers go to you.
Sleep softly sweet Cooper


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Aw. What a beauty of a pup. Lost my beloved Homer back in January. Cry every single time I read about another pet on here that has passed on. Our lovely Goldens do touch our lives in such immeasurably wonderful ways and leave a giant void with their passing.
Our Olliver has us smiling again, altho I swore after Homer no more heartache with any new dog. But just isn't a home without a Golden in it. Olliver is a sweetheart and we adore him more each day.
But I will never, ever forget my Homer.
Your Cooper is tussling with my Homer and all the beloved fur angels that have left us behind. Green fields, cool waters and miles and miles of happy Goldens to play with has he.
Take good care.


----------



## Whatsupdoc (Apr 11, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful golden boy!


----------



## Dreamrsmom (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy, but they depend on us to make the right decision for them. I'm so sorry....nothing I say will help your broken heart, but know that all of us have been where you are and we are heartbroken for you. Thinking of you and Cooper.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper - a very handsome boy. He will now be running free at the bridge with many new friends to keep him company.

Run free and fast, play hard with friends and sleep softly Cooper


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. I am also very sorry for the loss of your dog, Charlie Cooper. If I think that that my Cooper was too young, I can understand how you must feel. I miss him so much as you do your Charlie Cooper. He was a beautiful boy. I have many unanswered questions as to what could have happened to him, as you do about Charlie Cooper. Did you take him to vet before hand (within the last 2-3 months before he got sick) for any vaccinations, teeth cleaning, etc? Also, if I may ask, what type of food was he fed? I keep wondering if it may have been his food, vaccinations, anesthesia (teeth cleaning, etc)? I know I will probably never know what happened, but maybe if we can come up with a common thread, we may have some answers. The specialist that was taking care of my Cooper, really did not have any specific answers. He thought it was IMHA (meaning that his immune system was attacking itself). Also, his spleen was very enlarged, due to it absorbing all the red blood cells that were not being absorbed by his organs. I hope we communicating can maybe give us answers that our vets could not. I hope my Cooper and your Charlie Cooper are having a great time at the Rainbow Bridge along with all the other beloved ones we have all lost and are waiting for us to be reunited once again one day.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. I keep telling myself that it was God's will and there has to be a reason why he took him before his time.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to read of the loss of your boy Cooper. It is never easy at any age but so hard to understand why they must leave at such a young age.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Cooper. It is just so hard losing the best friend so young, when you think you have years ahead with him. I really just don't know what to say, no words that could help. Hugs.

Run free sweet boy, run fast, you will be missed forever.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your lose. He was taken way to early. I hope, in time, you are able to open your heart to another golden puppy. They are experts in mending a broken heart.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

valibin said:


> Thank you so much. I am also very sorry for the loss of your dog, Charlie Cooper. If I think that that my Cooper was too young, I can understand how you must feel. I miss him so much as you do your Charlie Cooper. He was a beautiful boy. I have many unanswered questions as to what could have happened to him, as you do about Charlie Cooper. Did you take him to vet before hand (within the last 2-3 months before he got sick) for any vaccinations, teeth cleaning, etc? Also, if I may ask, what type of food was he fed? I keep wondering if it may have been his food, vaccinations, anesthesia (teeth cleaning, etc)? I know I will probably never know what happened, but maybe if we can come up with a common thread, we may have some answers. The specialist that was taking care of my Cooper, really did not have any specific answers. He thought it was IMHA (meaning that his immune system was attacking itself). Also, his spleen was very enlarged, due to it absorbing all the red blood cells that were not being absorbed by his organs. I hope we communicating can maybe give us answers that our vets could not. I hope my Cooper and your Charlie Cooper are having a great time at the Rainbow Bridge along with all the other beloved ones we have all lost and are waiting for us to be reunited once again one day.


Hi valibin, 
We had taken Charlie in February 16, 2013 to get a heartworm test and then he was put on Trifexis. I have heard a lot of mixed things about Trifexis, my mom was especially concerned about that since he had never taken it before. Besides that, the last time he went to the vets in January he just went for a small cyst he had on his paw. That was the third time we had to bring him in for medication for that cyst he would constantly get again on his front paw, however, with medication it cleared up easily. When we took him to the vets in January for his paw, the vet said he was healthy. He was a bit overweight but everything else checked out great. The last dog food he had eaten was Pedigree. He never had to be put under to get his teeth cleaned or for any procedure. Charlie also had lyme disease. He did have one blood transfusion the day before he passed. After his albumin levels dropped, they said our only chance to save him was with a human-albumin transfusion, but they were not hopeful about this procedure. Most dogs pass while going through the transfusion, or it does not work/has serious life-threatening side effects. We never had a chance to decide if we would do it or not because he deteriorated so quickly. They were also unable to do an ultrasound on the mass in his spleen, and he was not healthy enough for surgery to remove it either. We were pretty much stuck and left hopeless.

Charlie was abnormally big for a golden too, not so much overweight, but he was built much bigger than any golden I have ever seen. Lots of other people commented on that too. He was about 120 pounds, granted he should have been about 110. We noticed him eating dirt from our backyard garden in the past couple of months, he had never done that before. We thought it was strange but didn't think it was anything major. After researching, I found eating dirt is a symptom of IMHA. Not sure if it could have possibly been the cause of something too though.. That scares me to think about because we never did anything or stopped him. He was also throwing up a lot the last week, but we thought it was because he had an upset stomach or inflammation. The day we brought him in his gums were very pale, stomach was distended, his heart rate was fast and he had a heart murmur (he had NEVER been shown to have a heart murmur before by any of our vets), and the last night he had pitting edema.. the vet said you could literally put your finger on him and it would leave an indent. Just awful. Our vets suspected it was cancer, and it also seems that cancer causes IMHA, but again, we don't know any answers for sure. I wish our vets had done more tests, given us both more answers. At the time, I think we were just so shocked and overwhelmed trying to take it all in that I didn't ask as much as I should have. I hope together we can hopefully find something for the sake of our boys' memory and to help others. I know they are peaceful and happy together with all the other pups at rainbow bridge. We will be with them again one day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I am so very sorry about Cooper!
I know my Smooch and Snobear are keeping him company at the Bridge!


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. He will always have my heart.


----------



## Super stacey (Jul 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, he was so handsome, it is so sad how young some of the goldens are dying, they are such special dogs.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He was a beautiful dog. You are in our prayers. Run free and play hard dear Cooper.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. Yes, it's very hard when I believed previously that he had maybe, just maybe, he just hit middle age when he turned six in May. But, I keep telling myself that it was God's will and he wanted him back. I have a daughter and grandsons, but Cooper to me was also my baby boy., and the grief is to me as if I have lost my baby.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to thank each and everyone that has left words of comfort. It is still very difficult for me and I am unable to let it go. I called the breeder to let them know that Cooper passed.
The breeder informed me that she had never heard oh IMHA. Could that be possible? The breeder always has dogs in show competition, and I can't imagine that she never heard of it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, I do understand your pain. It has been over two years since I lost my Buddy and still cant let it go. At night when I cant sleep I still go over his last couple months analyzing what went wrong, what I missed to notice. And endless questions is he ok now, can he forgive me for not being there with him... and it goes on and on. 
I still miss my Buddy so much and have tears for him. Sorry my words are not really helping, just want you to know you are not alone.
Hugs.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Cooper was a beautiful boy. I hope you can find a little comfort knowing he is at the bridge, healthy once again, playing and will be there to meet you with his wiggle butt happiness when your time comes. You are in my prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SriMVY (Mar 6, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Cooper. Too soon. 
RIP Cooper


----------

